# Ludisia discolor



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

love this easy to grow plant, although I wish the leaves would stay nice while it flowers, this seems to happen every year and really detracts from display.







Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2011)

Try keeping it in lower light. 

Lovely plant.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope my cutting that is now sitting in damp spag moss grows up to look as good as yours. Do you think the leaf tips are due to lack of humidity?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice plant!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful plant! Jewel orchids are always nice to have around.


----------

